# Red Galaxy x Yellow Koi - Is it possible?



## Random Betta (Aug 30, 2021)

I wanted to crossbreed my Red Galaxy to Yellow Koi.

Is it possible that the fry of my project will have a Galaxy that has yellow color??


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Most likely! Excited to see the fry!


----------



## Random Betta (Aug 30, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Most likely! Excited to see the fry!


I'll make a youtube video for this support me brother. Hahaha


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

It looks to me that you already have a galaxy yellow koi.....you will get a grab bag of colors.


----------

